# ghost shrimp with parasites



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

my ghost shrimp has parsites and i was wondering if its safe 2 keep him with other ghost shrimp and fish or my he spread the pasaites around the tank? if not what is a method 2 cure him. is there anything in the house i can use because i dont want 2 waste money on 1 ghost shrimp. thanx


----------

